# Aaron Jay Kernis



## Bach

highly-honored contemporary composer. Writes with great passion and beauty.

Recommend 'Colored Fields', 1st and 2nd String Quartets, 'Air' and 'Symphony in Waves'.


----------



## Bach

Still nobody listened to any Kernis? Not even Herzeliede?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Don't imagine that H would be into this guy. He is considered slightly comercial. On my Lastfm page I am said to be a 'sounds like' to AJK. I can recomend his second symphony whose movements have super titles like Alarm, Air/Ground and Barricade. Musica Celestis is his magnum opus and is also very exciting music. His knowledge of orchestration is superb and he takes advantage of this more than actual any melodic material he may use. I like him a lot.
FC


----------



## Bach

I think his music is beautiful - it is slightly more accessible, but a lot of contemporary music is in dire need of his influence. I wouldn't say 'commercial' was the right word - he's hardly John Williams..


----------



## PostMinimalist

I don't know how else to say slightly commercial. Kernis is a successful composer from a financial point of view too. A composer frind of mine, Nestor Taylor told me on Sunday at lunch that he was listening to the radio a while ago and was convinced that he was listening to AJK and was surprised to find that it was my work that was being played!
FC


----------



## Bach

Wow, honours indeed. Link me to some of your work!


----------



## PostMinimalist

me on last.fm

Here's some of the Music For Strings CD. Along with some Videogame music etc.
Look to the right to see my play list!


----------



## Mirror Image

Never heard of Kernis, but I believe I'll go checkout some of his work. Thanks for mentioning him.


----------



## starry

I've heard his second symphony and second quartet (both 90s) and his Phantom Polka from the 80s. May have heard others.


----------



## clavichorder

I had to suffer through a few of his pieces at the symphony. Thankfully they were short.


----------

